# Aquaponic - indoor system



## Guardian (May 17, 2018)

While this looks pretty it's not a good aquaponics system. you need something that will fill your substrate (rocks or expanded clay, etc) and completely drain. OR you can try something like i did which was to run a pipe insert this little dripper and just drip the water into the substrate. It worked for me and I got amazing veggies out of it. Good luck.


----------

